# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  What nothos???

## erikthur

OK one should hold on to the location no matter what...
Since I mentioned the two nothos below in an article published in Swedish in 1987 (and recently re-published) I would like to know if anybody knows their trues scientific names...
Nothobranchius species *Liwonde*
Nothobranchius species *Chunga*
Of course I did not succeed very well - but I would like to add them correctly to my list...

----------


## TyroneGenade

> Nothobranchius species Liwonde 
> Nothobranchius species Chunga


Chunga is an easy one. Chunga is a _kafuensis_. Liwonde used to be known as sp. U-10 and is an undescribed or unasigned species. There have been four collections (U-10, Vermaak, MW 88/6, MW 88/7, MW 91/2 and MW 94/6). It has similarities with _kirki_ but falls short of fitting in that narrow bracket if memory serves but I am speaking under correction. _If only Brian were here!_ There is more info at: http://www.bka.org.uk/MalawiVermaak.htm. There used to be a verynie database by Brian on the AKA webpage that got lost in the remodeling... I had the good sense to print it out in the late 90s... I have an new version in html format lieing around somewhere....

There is a lovely picture of _N. kafuensis_ Chunga at: http://www.ne.jp/asahi/medaka-ken/k.t/index.html 

Hope this helps. 

Ciao

----------

